
DHS says no reason to doubt firms' China hack denials - thomas
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-china-cyber-dhs/dhs-says-no-reason-to-doubt-firms-china-hack-denials-idUSKCN1MH00Y
======
okket
See also previous discussion about the DHS press statement from 9 hours ago:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18158560](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18158560)
(48 comments)

